# Cigarette prices worldwide



## Anagor (Sep 14, 2014)

Just thought about it cause I plan a trip to UK soon ...
Cigarette prices worldwide ...
Was quite shocked the first time I read about prices in the UK. An (expensive brand) here costs 6.40€ per 20, in UK about 9 pounds (= about 12 €, roughly double the price). Normal prices cigs are about €5 ($ 6,47) here for 19 or 20.
How are the prices in US or other countries worldwide?
How do you (if you smoke) finance it?
Other options? Hand rolling is a bit less expensive, but no much.
Best deal I found here in Germany is cigarette tubes (like cigs without tobacco), tobacco and a filling machine (once 5€). 100g tobacco is sold here for 13 € and should last for about 150 cigs. 200 tubes are 2€ ... Best deal I think.
Your thoughts (other then quitting ... would be the best advice ... but not for me right now )?


----------



## Boneless (Sep 14, 2014)

I've heard people talk about getting cigs from spanging


----------



## Anagor (Sep 14, 2014)

Boneless said:


> I've heard people talk about getting cigs from spanging


Well okay. It's a point. 
But when it comes to UK prices, I think it would be much more easier to get food for a day then cigs for a day. At least if you smoke too much like me. I'd need about 24 € / $ 31 per day just for cigs if I would remain my usually behavior. ::arrgh::
Anyway, all thoughts are welcome.


----------



## Kim Chee (Sep 14, 2014)

Get really good at snipe hunting and don't limit your hunting for snipes to a certain time or place. Always be on the lookout for snipes, especially "Cadillac" snipes which are 3/4 of a cigarette or longer. 

There is a thread here about snipe hunting somewhere...
I think the title was "Homebum 101"


----------



## wizehop (Sep 14, 2014)

They tax the fuck out of smokes these days in Canada. The gov says its to help people quit, but we all know that's a crock of shit. Part of the government spends money to get you to quit, the other half funds tobacco companies.

Any how rant aside. On top of rolling tobacco being a bit cheaper over all, they also tend to last longer than a tailor made smoke. Plus you don't constantly have to go to the store and buy new packs. Just get a pouch and a pack of zizags, fuck the filters.


----------



## Skit (Sep 14, 2014)

Kansas and North Carolina had some real cheap smokes, while New York and Illinois have the most expensive I've seen yet.
As for advice: Buy a corncob or wooden pipe and buy uncut tobacco (which is the cheapest here in the US because it isn't taxed as hard as other types/forms of tobacco) and smoke that. I'll be honest it isn't as great as cigarettes are but it is FAR cheaper and a good way to ween yourself off nicotine when you try to quit.


----------



## DesertRat (Sep 14, 2014)

Skit said:


> Kansas and North Carolina had some real cheap smokes, while New York and Illinois have the most expensive I've seen yet.
> As for advice: Buy a corncob or wooden pipe and buy uncut tobacco (which is the cheapest here in the US because it isn't taxed as hard as other types/forms of tobacco) and smoke that. I'll be honest it isn't as great as cigarettes are but it is FAR cheaper and a good way to ween yourself off nicotine when you try to quit.



This x1000

Side note on pipes: The tobacco tends to smell better (read as more "publicly accepted") than cigarettes. 

I've been complimented quite often than I care to remember on my choice of pipe tobacco, in contrast to people telling me how bad cigarettes are how I really should quit.


----------



## DoctorApocalypse (Sep 14, 2014)

In Washington state, they tax the shit outta tobacco products so packs of cigarettes end up being around $8.50-$9 and pouches of rolling tobacco end up being like $13. However there are indian reservations everywhere and you can get packs of cigarettes for around $7, and pouches of rolling tobacco (what I mainly smoke these days) for $6.50.


----------



## landpirate (Sep 14, 2014)

i smoke roll ups as they are so much cheaper. I can make tobacco last a hell of a lot longer than I ever could a packet of cigarettes and as you say they are £9 over here. i could get through that in a day, whereas I could make £9 worth of tobacco last me nearly a week. Also you'll notice over here that people will far more likely say yes to giving you tabacco if you ask them than they will to giving you an actual cigarette because they are so expensive. Getting Rizlas off people is easy so you don't always need to worry about buying them and the bigger packs of tobacco (25g/50g) over here come with a pack of papers.

You might find people selling "duty free" tobacco from outside the EU whilst you're in the UK. That is a cheaper way to get it, but if you're just passing through a place you might not be somewhere long enough to find out who is selling it or which shops. I often end up with tobacco from Dubai and turkey.

I've definitely been given cigarettes and tobacco whilst spanging but I don't think you could bet your addiction to the nicotine on it happening! Oh yeah and smoking is banned pretty much everywhere inside in public places so that might help you smoke less, I dunno just a thought!


----------



## LeftCoast (Sep 15, 2014)

boyofmetal said:


> In Washington state, they tax the shit outta tobacco products so packs of cigarettes end up being around $8.50-$9 and pouches of rolling tobacco end up being like $13. However there are indian reservations everywhere and you can get packs of cigarettes for around $7, and pouches of rolling tobacco (what I mainly smoke these days) for $6.50.


@boyofmetal is right. Taxation is drastic in the more liberal states. The state claims that the proceeds to go x-fund or y-fund or whatever fund. Bottom line is that taxation is very high. Four margins of taxation have happened here. First they were 5.25 per pack (Marlboro/Camel), and then 3.20 on the reservations (that had full tax exemption). Then the state came in and made it so that tribes had to pay an excise tax (towards "roads" as they put it or other Department of Transportation etc...). Then prices went to about 6.65 for a pack of Marlboro/camel in city/county and 5.80 on the reservation. Taxation in Washington state has only gotten worse and progressively more drastic as time goes on. Rather than reflection inflation/C.O.G. tobacco has been lucratie for politicians to gain sin taxation (typical with liberal states). Now, in the Seattle area, most of the cost efficient and concerned folk travel to nearby tribal territories and make their purchases. Rolling tobacco has a drastic price break for class "J" tobacco which is rolling tobacco (not to be mistaken with the notoriously low grade of pipe tobacco AKA Largo or conventional pipe tobacco. You can get 1.41 ounces of Samson or standard bags of American Spirit from a Yakima (state tribe lead syndicate) tribe affiliate for $6.50 USD. Personally, I chose to jump on board with the SEA/YVR tobacco anarchist collective and pay 68 dollars for 18 pouches of Samson/American Spirit tobacco, along with 4 packs of my choice of Taylor-made cigarettes. Completely legal, and tax evasion isn't a concern as all taxes are paid by means of on foot transit at the border. DO NOT buy online anymore unless they are from remote proxy shipping couriers. My friend was audited recently and didn't listen to me about the whole online purchase of tobacco. Smokers like us are constantly a target of extortion from our masters. Like any habit, abstinence is the best option for preventative and health priority, however harm reduction implies that users wil use with or without the regard of law or jurisdiction. Exercise current law awareness and street savvy to find the best option for you. Also, please note that the current tobacco rings in or around 12th Avenue and Jackson in Seattle have been busted AGAIN for impure and/or high agricultural exposure (AKA vermin shit) products. Don't trust the Vietnamese tobacco slingers. They're everywhere downtown. They aren't selling bootleg branded, rather factory recalled cigarettes. EXERCISE CAUTION. Check gauge dimensions and burn points with ALL FOREIGN IMPORTS.


----------



## Mongo (Sep 15, 2014)

I quit smoking a while ago but almost bought a pack the other day because in Jakarta they're $2 or less.


----------



## LeftCoast (Sep 17, 2014)

Mongo said:


> I quit smoking a while ago but almost bought a pack the other day because in Jakarta they're $2 or less.


Can you ship to the US?


----------



## bikepaths (Sep 18, 2014)

In Cambodia a pack is less than one dollar. Local brand is less than 25 cents a pack. Or you can go to market and buy fresh tobacco ready to smoke straight from the farmer for even less. They have them already hand-rolled for you. You can ask anyone on the street for a cigarette and they will give you one because they are so cheap. Beer is also cheap as low as 40 cents a can, or grape wine 50 cents a liter. Most everything is cheap, even if it's illegal.


----------



## LeftCoast (Sep 18, 2014)

Are the prices of tobacco and luxuries truly cheap compared to the cost of living/wages there? Or are they just cheap after conversion.


----------



## bikepaths (Sep 18, 2014)

LeftCoast said:


> Are the prices of tobacco and luxuries truly cheap compared to the cost of living/wages there? Or are they just cheap after conversion.



Cambodia is not perfect and I have found nowhere to be that way, but there are many advantages for living here. For one they use the US dollar, and so if you have PayPal and plastic card, ATMs spit out US dollars with no conversion fees. Getting and renewing a visa forever is also easy. VIsa cost 300 USD for one year but that's cheap compared to most all other countries, and the nice thing about it is that there is absolutely no hassles to get the visa. If you want to work at a job, and if you speak English and want to play that role, 900 a month is about where you can start without teaching experience and just speaking English. Renting a room can be as low as 50 USD a month, but that's going to be a rough and noisy place. If you move up to 100 a month okay, but 200 a month should get you a really nice place. Food is so cheap you can live on one dollar a day if you wanted, but I suppose you'd get sick of rice all the time.

Thailand is okay too, but the long term visa is more trouble, almost impossible. The trick is always to learn to live like the local people, but to do it just a little bit better.


----------



## Thought Criminal (Sep 18, 2014)

New York is freaking nuts, I was up there for a friends wedding and they were in the $12 range for Marlboro's. That would honestly be enough to get me to quit. Here in Florida though I can pick up a pack of reds for around $6.25 at a habeeb mart.


----------



## Mongo (Sep 23, 2014)

C D Bella said:


> If you want to work at a job, and if you speak English and want to play that role, 900 a month is about where you can start without teaching experience and just speaking English.



Would I need a BA or could just being able to speak English get me a job?


LeftCoast said:


> Can you ship to the US?


I could check the price of shipping in Malaysia but not here in Indonesia. I wouldn't know how to find out how to ship overseas since it seems like bus stations act like post offices and I don't think English is even the third language here.


----------



## scummy1990 (Oct 5, 2014)

i live in fla and i get reds for 5.50....dip is expensive as fuck here though its like double the price of the other southern states


----------



## NomadicHobo (Oct 8, 2014)

If you come to canada the prices are very different place to place. 
In calgary I pay $11 for cheap smokes or $30 for a pouch of tobacco and tubes. In regina I paid $14 for a pack of cheap smokes.
Manitoba is also very expensive, roughly the same as Saskatchewan. Ontario is the place to get smokes. Indian reserves sell cheap smokes around $4-5. Also I found this place around sturgeon falls that has a native run gas station where I bought a pack for $2.75. That place was boss-they had free samples of all their brands on the counter. Epic.


----------



## scummy1990 (Oct 10, 2014)

Yea I heard in parts of Canada a can of dip is like 20 bucks that shits crazy


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Jan 25, 2015)

I know this is kind of an older thread, but I found some useful info for THIS YEAR regarding cigarette taxes for the US...
http://www.tobaccofreekids.org/research/factsheets/pdf/0097.pdf


----------



## CelticWanderer (Jan 25, 2015)

I like to carry zipblock baggies and break up the smokes i find and once I have enough I'll get a pack of rollies and have a few ciggs or more. Sometimes it takes a long time and they taste like shit but man is it worth it. 
Something about having a whole cigg vs. a short.


----------



## codycodnyk (Feb 26, 2015)

Im in NY and a pack is 10 and some change, seen them go for 15 and change though in Penn Station. loosies are 50 cents each, but you can only get em in the hood. honestly cigarettes are so expensive i think theyre used as part of a grand scheme to keep homeless people broke.


----------

